# Keg on a river trip?



## boateralacure (Feb 27, 2007)

I am going on a 7 day deso tri[ and i would love to bring a keg or two on the trip. The only problem that I am Running into is how to keep it cold? I dont want to drag it behind my bpat becasue it will be like a dragging a rock through flat water. What are some idea on how i can keep a keg cold for 7 days?


----------



## JerkmyBait (Jun 14, 2011)

If the keg lasts 7 days you're doing something wrong....


----------



## afox (May 10, 2004)

Unless you plan on bringing a CO2 dispensing system your keg beer will be flat within a day or two and skunky (rancid) shortly after. Keg beer is meant to be consumed right away or put on CO2 as bars do....


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Co2 is a must!!!! I did a Deso with two half barrels and 3 soda kegs of Margs (NO, It was NOT a solo trip). We would tie them off to the boats in camp and enjoy after 1/2 hour or so. The canned beer was for daytime and if you ran out of cans, warm craft brewed beer worked great!! The margs were made with cheap mix. DO NOT DO THIS, unless you like heartburn!


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Get yourself a jockey box, a cooler with coils on ice keg system (w/ co2 pressure). No need to ice the keg, just the coils in the cooler and the whole system is under co2 pressure so your beer doesn't go flat.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Also heads up....kegs are illegal in Utah. Penalties are extremely harsh....class A misdemeanor w/ possibility of 6 months in prison and a $1000 fine. Anything over 2L counts. And I don't think that includes the penalties for illegally transporting the beer across the border.

Not sure if you would get caught (not sure what the River Rangers can or will do at the sight of kegs) but it is something worth consideration.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

afox said:


> Unless you plan on bringing a CO2 dispensing system your keg beer will be flat within a day or two and skunky (rancid) shortly after. Keg beer is meant to be consumed right away or put on CO2 as bars do....


Second that


----------



## Snowolf (Apr 8, 2012)

restrac2000 said:


> Also heads up....kegs are illegal in Utah. Penalties are extremely harsh....class A misdemeanor w/ possibility of 6 months in prison and a $1000 fine. Anything over 2L counts. And I don't think that includes the penalties for illegally transporting the beer across the border.
> 
> Not sure if you would get caught (not sure what the River Rangers can or will do at the sight of kegs) but it is something worth consideration.


WOW! And I thought the south was the only place left in the United States with blue laws like this. Sounds like Utah hasn't figured our prohibition is over....yikes!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Utah's liquor laws are highly antiquated. We almost had an entire new series of laws when Huntsman was Govenor but he left and his Lt. Gov is ultra-conservative. For a while the state seemed to realize our tourism dollars were at stake but that wasn't even enough for them to motivate change. Hell, they chose to shut down state liquor stores despite soaring profits. 

Just posted so people know the risks. Like I said, I am not sure there would be a way to enforce it unless you were pulled over for another reason. Which in that case I would say be careful through Duchesne Co.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Mormons


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

restrac2000 said:


> Also heads up....kegs are illegal in Utah. Penalties are extremely harsh....class A misdemeanor w/ possibility of 6 months in prison and a $1000 fine. Anything over 2L counts. And I don't think that includes the penalties for illegally transporting the beer across the border.
> 
> Not sure if you would get caught (not sure what the River Rangers can or will do at the sight of kegs) but it is something worth consideration.


I watched a group pull into the boat ramp at Moab with a keg and the Rangers were waiting for them. I don't know if they were intiially being contacted for not having PFD's through Arches N.P but they were fined for the keg and it was confiscated.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

We took a soda keg on Deso, it fit inside of one of our coolers. The group drank that for two days, then switched to cans. I did not know about kegs being illegal. Maybe if the keg had been out of hte cooler we would have learned the hard way.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've known otherwise (occasionally) reviled WW rangers to quietly take a TL aside, and tell him to make sure that the keg in the truck isn't observable when the equipment check takes place. 

I also saw one confiscated there. That group had the bad luck to be rigging when a Grand County deputy cruised in unexpectedly.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Rangers on the Green have been known to use telescopes from the rim. Had a friend roll one up when he thought it was safe. Three days and $1000 later his pis*** off wife got him home.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Avatard said:


> Mormons


Dont blame the whole group. I go rafting with Mormons occasionally, I don't have to worry about my beer, liquor, or green being pilfered by them.


----------



## portercassidy (Jun 10, 2010)

If you are going to invite a mormon, you better invite two. Otherwise he\she will drink all the beer etc...


----------

